# Sample Collecting 12/2018 (Round 4)



## buck1973 (Dec 2, 2018)

Currently we are seekin samples for the AnaSCI AAS Testin project  list below is a list I am seekin I am also seekin HGH samples for the PM HGH Project 
If anyone has anything on the list they are willin to donate  contact myself

Thanks

IA SuperPharma
ARL Tren 
Samson Supplies
Omnapharma
Keytech
Pompeyos

Keytech Blk and Blu  (Covered)
Giant Blk
Ace labs
Kefeis
TP Grey and Mauve
Direct Racetropins


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 2, 2018)

pm'd you


----------



## Jayd (Dec 2, 2018)

Sent message


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Dec 4, 2018)

***If anyone out there has been sent extra product with an order and the Sponsor has then asked them to send that extra product in for testing, please contact one of the Mods with that information***


----------



## formula1069 (Dec 4, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> ***If anyone out there has been sent extra product with an order and the Sponsor has then asked them to send that extra product in for testing, please contact one of the Mods with that information***



If that actually happened I hope they are made public !!!


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 12, 2018)

seekin these samples  i have  had  very  little response 
Anyone have any of these products they would b willin to donate to test?

IA SuperPharma
ARL Tren 
Samson Supplies
Omnapharma
Keytech
Pompeyos


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 12, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> seekin these samples  i have  had  very  little response
> Anyone have any of these products they would b willin to donate to test?
> 
> IA SuperPharma
> ...



Check your PM


----------



## demons (Dec 13, 2018)

Buck, any interest in global anabolics being sold by "my gear guru" over on Pro M?  If so I have some to donate.




buck1973 said:


> seekin these samples  i have  had  very  little response
> Anyone have any of these products they would b willin to donate to test?
> 
> IA SuperPharma
> ...


----------



## juggy38 (Dec 13, 2018)

I have flash labs anavar and dbol caps if interested


----------



## madmuscle25 (Dec 14, 2018)

Have TGC primo tabs if interested


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 14, 2018)

this  time  we are testin  Oils 

Thanks


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 14, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> this  time  we are testin  Oils
> 
> Thanks



Did you get my PM? just looking for confirm.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 17, 2018)

I will have keytech test c Npp and maybe primo (expensive) I can donate


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 18, 2018)

crunchy said:


> I will have keytech test c Npp and maybe primo (expensive) I can donate



Shoot Buck a pm if you haven't already.  Lets get this testing party started. :headbang:


----------



## Bababoey (Dec 18, 2018)

I hope someone had some pompeyo or samson to donate id love to see that


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 18, 2018)

buck1973 said:


> Currently we are seekin samples for the AnaSCI AAS Testin project  list below is a list I am seekin I am also seekin HGH samples for the PM HGH Project
> If anyone has anything on the list they are willin to donate  contact myself
> 
> Thanks
> ...



still seekin samples above


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 23, 2018)

How's sample collecting going?


----------



## buck1973 (Dec 23, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> How's sample collecting going?



Here is wat I have so far none on the list;
Sciroxx;
Tren A 100
Test P 100
Mast P 100

Toro;
Test C 400

Flash Labs;
Eq. 300
Mast E 200

Global Ana;
NPP 100
Mast Blend 200 (E 100 and P 100)
Tren Mix 200 (A 50, Hex 50, E 100.)

I have a few commitments from some stuff on the list but have not received.

For the HGH testin on PM;

Keytech Blk and Blu (Covered)
Giant Blk
Ace labs
Kefeis
TP Grey and Mauve (Mauves covered)
Direct Racetropins

I have a Lite blu top not sure what they are and no info in pac if someone can help with those.(Possibly Ace)


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 23, 2018)

I might still be able to have a sample of GearPro HGH sent in? I'd have to check though. The other stuff I don't have, Buck

If I had anything, you'd get it tomorrow.


----------



## crunchy (Dec 24, 2018)

MuscleMoose said:


> Shoot Buck a pm if you haven't already.  Lets get this testing party started. :headbang:



I will when I get them, holiday shipping takes a little longer. Don't want to hold up the process


----------



## Foxman101 (Dec 28, 2018)

I have some blue dimond amps of masteron prop if you want ? (Alpha)


----------



## MuscleMoose (Dec 28, 2018)

Foxman101 said:


> I have some blue dimond amps of masteron prop if you want ? (Alpha)



Send Buck a PM


----------



## Burkawitz (Jan 3, 2019)

I received some Test E 300 and soon Tren A from Prime HGH. The product name is Carpe Diem. I want to donate a vial of each. Plus I have some Andropen from Growth Clinic and Test 300 from Alpha Omega. Buck, if you can PM me with instructions to send I will help out the community. Plus I’ll donate a few dollars as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jan 11, 2019)

How's it going with sample collection?  Almost ready to send them off?


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 13, 2019)

*Collection update*

The  tabs and raws should b at the Lab I will find out more today
 as far as the  oils  
I have  21 samples prep'ed and ready to  go 
I will hold off for a week as I am waitin for possibly a few more
  as all can see we waived from the samples suggested with a few xceptions
 so here is wat we have  Anyone still have  any of those listed  I need  to  know and get this  movin

IA SuperPharma
ARL Tren 
Samson Supplies
Omnapharma
Keytech
Pompeyos


Toro;
Blend Tren A 100, Mast P 100, Test P 100
Sus 250, Para 100, Deca 250
Test C 400

Flash Labs;
EQ 300
Mast E 200

Sciroxx;
Test P 100
Mast P 100
Tren A 100

Global Labs;
NPP 100
Mast Blend 200; 100 E 100 P
Tren Mix 200; 50 A, 50 Hex, 100 E

Keytech; 
Primo E 100 
Test C 250
EQ 250

Genotech;
Mast E 200
Tren E 200
Primo E 100

XT Labs (International Pharma)
Mast P 100
Test E 300
Tren A 100
Primo E 100

I have 1 Pvt Test

Thanks


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 13, 2019)

U da man buck! Thanks


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 13, 2019)

This is a great group of products and the transparency is fantastic!  Anybody that knocks this testing and the procedures can piss off!!


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jan 14, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> This is a great group of products and the transparency is fantastic!  Anybody that knocks this testing and the procedures can piss off!!



Agreed!


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 15, 2019)

anyone have alot of Eq xperience ?
That Flash Lab sample is Pretty pink I never seen a color like that in gear.
I will post a pic 
Also I tested the amount in each vial   most are a little  short  some up to 10% or 9 ML. vials


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jan 15, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> anyone have alot of Eq xperience ?
> That Flash Lab sample is Pretty pink I never seen a color like that in gear.
> I will post a pic
> Also I tested the amount in each vial   most are a little  short  some up to 10% or 9 ML. vials



That's what i had said. The flash eq was reddish almost as dark as tren but not quite that dark.  So i guess pinkish describes it better.  Im curious to see test results because my nose smells possible labeling mixup.  But pretty careless to mixup tren with eq if that is in fact what happened.  tren is always a reddish color.  and eq is always color of test or deca.


----------



## Burkawitz (Jan 18, 2019)

I just received Test P from Pompeyo. I’ll donate a bottle for the testing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jan 25, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> The  tabs and raws should b at the Lab I will find out more today
> as far as the  oils
> I have  21 samples prep'ed and ready to  go
> I will hold off for a week as I am waitin for possibly a few more
> ...



These go out to jano yet?


----------



## buck1973 (Jan 27, 2019)

I have  27 samples prep'ed and ready to  go 

  as all can see we waived from the samples suggested with a few xceptions


IA SuperPharma
ARL Tren 
Samson Supplies
Omnapharma
Keytech
Pompeyos


Toro;
Blend Tren A 100, Mast P 100, Test P 100
Sus 250, Para 100, Deca 250
Test C 400

Flash Labs;
EQ 300
Mast E 200

Sciroxx;
Test P 100
Mast P 100
Tren A 100

Global Labs;
NPP 100
Mast Blend 200; 100 E 100 P
Tren Mix 200; 50 A, 50 Hex, 100 E

Keytech; 
Primo E 100 (2)
Test C 250
EQ 250

Genotech;
Mast E 200
Tren E 200
Primo E 100

XT Labs (International Pharma)
Mast P 100
Test E 300
Tren A 100
Primo E 100 (2)
Sus 30 Prop, 75 Phen, 70 Iso, 100 Deca

TGC Labs
DHB 100

Matrix Pharma From Supply steroidpowder 
DHB 100


These will go out this week !!!!


I have 1 Pvt Test

Thanks


----------



## Swifto (Jan 30, 2019)

I love this, awesome.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 30, 2019)

Rubber stopper on TGC dhb, First sample batch gonna say its gonna short on dose....Just being honest.....all current stuff silicon stoppers, to handle require formulation.

Most if not all this was given as sample freebies with orders.

Ak


----------



## MuscleMoose (Jan 31, 2019)

Akamai said:


> Rubber stopper on TGC dhb, First sample batch gonna say its gonna short on dose....Just being honest.....all current stuff silicon stoppers, to handle require formulation.
> 
> Most if not all this was given as sample freebies with orders.
> 
> Ak



Well i don't think any source has had any DHB tested that was really DHB yet. So even if its dosed short it'd be a big plus if it's actually DHB.


----------



## Akamai (Jan 31, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> Well i don't think any source has had any DHB tested that was really DHB yet. So even if its dosed short it'd be a big plus if it's actually DHB.



Agreed! Was happy to see this made it in.  Its also a challenge  to get the formulation to hold to keep pip as low as possible. Have to thank some heavyhitters for helping out on that .

Ak


----------



## SoccerDad (Feb 2, 2019)

Where is the results thread?  I believe I should be good to go to view.


----------



## Bigglenn (Feb 7, 2019)

Question... Are the numbers on the samples simply for your records Buck?? 

Meaning, is there any way that Jano could know what # on your vials are associated to what supplier?

Example : If i was Jano, and happened to log into here and see the big picture showing sample #'s  186 - 190, i would know what the product is.


----------



## Bigglenn (Feb 7, 2019)

@SoccerDad

https://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-testing/

There ^^^^ is the link to testing forum, as a donating member (your name is green), hope this helps.


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 7, 2019)

Bigglenn said:


> Question... Are the numbers on the samples simply for your records Buck??
> 
> Meaning, is there any way that Jano could know what # on your vials are associated to what supplier?
> 
> Example : If i was Jano, and happened to log into here and see the big picture showing sample #'s  186 - 190, i would know what the product is.



I been testin and chalenging him for years now , with  mixed up  samples, samples i dont identify any longer   I  have  sent   probally   >250 samples to  him  to  test.  Truth is he  has  never miss ID'ED or ML. a sample and I  do put a  curveball in everyone.
so  its possible he  could  come here and look at  the  labels, It  would  probally b  easier to  just   run his  tests on them...
 Oh and a  nother  thing  I  do ID  my curveballs to him  after he  gets them  HMMMM mayb  i  have themm labeled  backwards  and  thats  my  test this  time. 

 Would he  risk his reputation and  or his  business? and why would he  do that  seein  he  does do testin and  has  alot  tyed up in  equipment  and education?


 well we  will see how  it  goes   SHHHHHH


----------



## MuscleMoose (Feb 8, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> I been testin and chalenging him for years now , with  mixed up  samples, samples i dont identify any longer   I  have  sent   probally   >250 samples to  him  to  test.  Truth is he  has  never miss ID'ED or ML. a sample and I  do put a  curveball in everyone.
> so  its possible he  could  come here and look at  the  labels, It  would  probally b  easier to  just   run his  tests on them...
> Oh and a  nother  thing  I  do ID  my curveballs to him  after he  gets them  HMMMM mayb  i  have themm labeled  backwards  and  thats  my  test this  time.
> 
> ...



so they were sent out to jano? :action-smiley-033:


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 8, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> so they were sent out to jano? :action-smiley-033:



U Bet
I dont like to post that B/C the mail system were they go  can  b indifferent 
Much more predictable time frame wise once  the lab  has them in  his  hands


----------



## MuscleMoose (Feb 8, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> U Bet
> I dont like to post that B/C the mail system were they go  can  b indifferent
> Much more predictable time frame wise once  the lab  has them in  his  hands



When is the HGH samples being tested for PM board?


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 9, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> When is the HGH samples being tested for PM board?



Soon i think there is  1  sampel  left   and its on the   way


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 14, 2019)

Samples were sent  and the Lab has received

Results  will b short comin


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 14, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> Samples were sent  and the Lab has received
> 
> Results  will b short comin



Good line up of products for this round.
Should expect some interesting results!


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 14, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Good line up of products for this round.
> Should expect some interesting results!



Its always Intrestin and informative.
I dont xpect that to change.
There are some retests in here Keep an eye on the Sciroxx returns, these are suppose to b corrected and perfect since their last results


----------



## MuscleMoose (Feb 19, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> Its always Intrestin and informative.
> I dont xpect that to change.
> There are some retests in here Keep an eye on the Sciroxx returns, these are suppose to b corrected and perfect since their last results



Buck sent you PM.


----------



## chooch69 (Feb 20, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> That's what i had said. The flash eq was reddish almost as dark as tren but not quite that dark.  So i guess pinkish describes it better.  Im curious to see test results because my nose smells possible labeling mixup.  But pretty careless to mixup tren with eq if that is in fact what happened.  tren is always a reddish color.  and eq is always color of test or deca.



does the eq smell leathery? u know its eq, yellowish and leathery smelling,.


----------



## M3rlin117 (Mar 1, 2019)

Ever test Dutch pharma?


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 2, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Good line up of products for this round.
> Should expect some interesting results!



We gonna get some new test results posted up?  :action-smiley-030:


----------



## Bigglenn (Mar 5, 2019)

Is Jano backed up? 

Looks like samples were received around the 14th of last month, but only 3 results (scrioxx ), out of the 20 some samples sent, have come back so far.


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 5, 2019)

yeah we are in the  process 

Hold tight Guys


----------



## DeathDefier (Mar 5, 2019)

I will be tuning in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 6, 2019)

DeathDefier said:


> I will be tuning in!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You won't be able to with a post count of 13.  You need a minimum post count of 25 or make a $25 minimum donation to keep the testing going.


----------



## Elite242lbs (Mar 11, 2019)

Any idea when the other samples will have results posted?


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 12, 2019)

AnaSCI will speak and post on this soon


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 12, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> AnaSCI will speak and post on this soon



We had to confirm some recent tests.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 12, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> We had to confirm some recent tests.



The rest of the results were all that bad huh? I'm assuming only reason to confirm the results was to see if they were really that bad.  LOL


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 13, 2019)

After some discussion in regards to the testing procedures it was decided to send in some of the samples again for retesting, labeled differently and resubmitted.

If will begin going through the results tonight and try to get a few posted by tomorrow morning.


----------



## jsaild (Mar 13, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> After some discussion in regards to the testing procedures it was decided to send in some of the samples again for retesting, labeled differently and resubmitted.
> 
> If will begin going through the results tonight and try to get a few posted by tomorrow morning.



Definitely will be keeping an eye peeled for these.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 22, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> After some discussion in regards to the testing procedures it was decided to send in some of the samples again for retesting, labeled differently and resubmitted.
> 
> If will begin going through the results tonight and try to get a few posted by tomorrow morning.



Gonna post up some more results soon? :action-smiley-030:


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 27, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> Gonna post up some more results soon? :action-smiley-030:



There will be more results posted correct?  Is the hold up because other items are being retested to confirm results?


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 28, 2019)

We will.  We're just trying to be thorough with things.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Mar 31, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> We will.  We're just trying to be thorough with things.



ok but the longer members wait for results the less informed they are.  what i mean is if there are more results like the bad ones we are seeing then more and more of these members are buying from sponsors that are being dishonest about product and dosage.  i think bad results need to be put out as soon as they come in (or after the retest to confirm) so that these sponsors can be put out in the open before they keep racking up more sales.  remember toro was having tons of sales and "going private" once he knew his products were being tested.  as soon as results came out he went bye bye.  we need to make sure we protect members first and sponsors last when it comes to this testing project.  just my .02 cents.  i know you guys ask how the testing can be made better.  the only thing i think needs to be done as getting the bad results out as soon as possible.


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Mar 31, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> ok but the longer members wait for results the less informed they are.  what i mean is if there are more results like the bad ones we are seeing then more and more of these members are buying from sponsors that are being dishonest about product and dosage.  i think bad results need to be put out as soon as they come in (or after the retest to confirm) so that these sponsors can be put out in the open before they keep racking up more sales.  remember toro was having tons of sales and "going private" once he knew his products were being tested.  as soon as results came out he went bye bye.  we need to make sure we protect members first and sponsors last when it comes to this testing project.  just my .02 cents.  i know you guys ask how the testing can be made better.  the only thing i think needs to be done as getting the bad results out as soon as possible.



Gotta say I had this same thought yesterday but didn’t want to post it. People are still getting scammed. I just didn’t want to catch the wrath for saying this.


----------



## nothuman (Apr 2, 2019)

I think the primary focus for the next round should maybe be testing every source that sells trestolone/MENT. Trest is the future of AAS IMO.


----------



## GreenTLB6 (Apr 2, 2019)

nothuman said:


> I think the primary focus for the next round should maybe be testing every source that sells trestolone/MENT. Trest is the future of AAS IMO.



See I want to give this a try. Want to do a bit more research first.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 3, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> ok but the longer members wait for results the less informed they are.  what i mean is if there are more results like the bad ones we are seeing then more and more of these members are buying from sponsors that are being dishonest about product and dosage.  i think bad results need to be put out as soon as they come in (or after the retest to confirm) so that these sponsors can be put out in the open before they keep racking up more sales.  remember toro was having tons of sales and "going private" once he knew his products were being tested.  as soon as results came out he went bye bye.  we need to make sure we protect members first and sponsors last when it comes to this testing project.  just my .02 cents.  i know you guys ask how the testing can be made better.  the only thing i think needs to be done as getting the bad results out as soon as possible.



We are currently looking into multiple testing options and locations to assure that there are no questions going forward.

We have members that question the results and we have sponsors question the results.
So now we are in a position to use multiple labs for the testing project.
This way there will not be any further questioning of the results on either side of the aisle.

Buck and Bio are setting up to vet the new lab now.
So samples should be flying shortly.
Then we will compare what we have with the current results and post everything to the members.

Please bare with us as this has to be thorough to benefit both the source and the member.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Apr 3, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> We are currently looking into multiple testing options and locations to assure that there are no questions going forward.
> 
> We have members that question the results and we have sponsors question the results.
> So now we are in a position to use multiple labs for the testing project.
> ...



Well it sounds to me the sponsors are scared and are probably the ones complaining and all that we will be doing is getting less testing done because it will cost more to have two labs running the tests now.  i dont like the sound of this because i for one trust jano's testing 100%.  so far 2 test cyp samples that i suspected were 50% under dosed i sent in as donations for testing. both came out to be almost exactly 50% under dosed when you guys released the results.  ive been getting lab work done for so long i can tell by my ranges when im being ripped off on test very easily.  jano's testing only confirmed that.   i dont know why we need an extra lab to verify jano's results but sounds like we are bending to pressure by sponsors who are so far being proven to be dishonest. i do hope this is resolved in a way that really does benefit everyone... and soon.


----------



## K1 (Apr 3, 2019)

MM, no one needs a revolutionary voice for the people...You have no idea what goes on behind the scenes...If the guys feel a secondary testing source is needed then it is needed, plain and simple!

You have no clue who the fuck Jano, the Sponsors, the testers or donors are...So just because you trust Jano 100% means shit, because you know shit...Not trying to be a dick, just being real here man!

Being straight up...Jano put himself in a situation where he was questioned too many times...Even if the testing done for us has been 100% on point, does not mean he has been across the board. When you compromise yourself in other places, you place questions on your work everywhere...Again, it's just that simple.

Instead of trying to play anti-hero, sit back and let the guys that handle shit, handle shit...You really don't need to know the details, just know that the guys that run this board and the testing are looking out for yours AND the sponsors' best interests, not just one over the other, as each group thinks we are doing! And like has been mentioned before I haven't seen any of them collect a paycheck for doing this...And the guys running the program don't even use the shit being tested...So this is all for you guys! Keep that in mind when you question motives.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Apr 4, 2019)

K1 said:


> MM, no one needs a revolutionary voice for the people...You have no idea what goes on behind the scenes...If the guys feel a secondary testing source is needed then it is needed, plain and simple!
> 
> You have no clue who the fuck Jano, the Sponsors, the testers or donors are...So just because you trust Jano 100% means shit, because you know shit...Not trying to be a dick, just being real here man!
> 
> ...



i understand your point.  i guess we'll see where janos results stand when this other lab runs the tests.  maybe the results of the two samples i sent in where janos results showed they were 30% under dosed from a very very well known sponsor will be inaccurate. the test results have yet to be released on here so it will be interesting to see if it was worth the wait for these other guys to find out who this sponsor is.  ive been keeping it to myself as that be the rules (and will continue to keep it to myself so dont anyone pm me).  with that said i know everyone will now probably be real anxious to find out and the suspense will surely keep members coming back here daily to check in.


----------



## K1 (Apr 4, 2019)

MuscleMoose said:


> i understand your point.  i guess we'll see where janos results stand when this other lab runs the tests.  maybe the results of the two samples i sent in where janos results showed they were 30% under dosed from a very very well known sponsor will be inaccurate. the test results have yet to be released on here so it will be interesting to see if it was worth the wait for these other guys to find out who this sponsor is.  ive been keeping it to myself as that be the rules.  just feel bad for these other guys who are probably real anxious to find out. the suspense will surely keep members coming back her daily to find out.



Again, I wasn't trying to come across like a dick...I am not overly involved in the testing outside of reading the info. Buck has done a hell of a job, considering he has handled everything pretty much solo and I would have said fuck that long ago lol...And just so everyone understands, I have no doubt jano is legit...I have seen the blind testing that has been done on buck's end.

The point of this secondary option is because things happened in other areas that have raised some questions unfortunately...And unfortunately they were questions that the group felt were understandable given the circumstances...Now the guys have been giving up a lot of their own time to figure out the best way to handle things to assure that this forum remains unbiased.

But don't get me wrong, I am in the same boat as you man, just getting the details a little faster...But I don't know anything about the testing and have to trust everyone involved in it...So if the guys feel it is best to have two options, then probably a good idea?! Either way, once everything is in place, which should be fairly quickly considering how fast the guys are moving, then everyone will be filled in and we will be posting everything for both testers I would think.


----------



## MuscleMoose (Apr 4, 2019)

K1 said:


> Again, I wasn't trying to come across like a dick...I am not overly involved in the testing outside of reading the info. Buck has done a hell of a job, considering he has handled everything pretty much solo and I would have said fuck that long ago lol...And just so everyone understands, I have no doubt jano is legit...I have seen the blind testing that has been done on buck's end.
> 
> The point of this secondary option is because things happened in other areas that have raised some questions unfortunately...And unfortunately they were questions that the group felt were understandable given the circumstances...Now the guys have been giving up a lot of their own time to figure out the best way to handle things to assure that this forum remains unbiased.
> 
> But don't get me wrong, I am in the same boat as you man, just getting the details a little faster...But I don't know anything about the testing and have to trust everyone involved in it...So if the guys feel it is best to have two options, then probably a good idea?! Either way, once everything is in place, which should be fairly quickly considering how fast the guys are moving, then everyone will be filled in and we will be posting everything for both testers I would think.



now worries.  whatever you guys think is best.  and i agree racepicks and buck have been outstanding.  im very grateful for what they do.


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 4, 2019)

We will be as transparent as possible once everything is in place.
Jano's results, the alternate lab results and explanations will be posted.
From there the donors will decide the next steps.


----------



## get it in ya (Apr 4, 2019)

i donated for testing, i also got samples tested. before i donated i never trust testing personally, i still dont trust any testing 100 percent. product gets in to many hands, to much can go wrong, i am a trusting person but not with this stuff. when sponsorship is involved and a lot of money i trust nothing. dont bash me, its just my opinion. to much money and motives involved. or conflict of interest


----------



## *Bio* (Apr 5, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> i donated for testing, i also got samples tested. before i donated i never trust testing personally, i still dont trust any testing 100 percent. product gets in to many hands, to much can go wrong, i am a trusting person but not with this stuff. when sponsorship is involved and a lot of money i trust nothing. dont bash me, its just my opinion. to much money and motives involved. or conflict of interest



As always the donation is appreciated but what was the point of your post?  To let us know that you don't trust any of us??


----------



## get it in ya (Apr 5, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> As always the donation is appreciated but what was the point of your post?  To let us know that you don't trust any of us??



When you say us not sure exactly who is us. I don’t trust any testing 100 percent that involves the product touching 3 or 4 hands starting from customer. Way to much can go wrong. Not talking about this project only, any testing on a board.


----------



## get it in ya (Apr 5, 2019)

Now 2 different tests from different labs, no one can argue those. Not 100 percent lol but pretty damn close. But this I understand is not easy, a lot of time and money


----------



## AnaSCI (Apr 5, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> When you say us not sure exactly who is us. I don’t trust any testing 100 percent that involves the product touching 3 or 4 hands starting from customer. Way to much can go wrong. Not talking about this project only, any testing on a board.



I understand your concerns completely.
Every single one of us regardless of user status on these forums is in a position to have to show trust with this testing, including myself.
There are countless different variables that could play out from the end user to the actual testing being done.
But it's all we have as a community to see where things stand, so we continue to make changes and address concerns on both ends as they arise.


----------



## Elite242lbs (Apr 5, 2019)

I feel very fortunate and grateful to have access to this type of information. 20 years ago, we didn’t have so much access and harm reduction projects. It may not be perfect but we all have common sense. Maybe I would doubt the good results more so? idk, it’s kind of like positive reviews on amazon, google, etc.


----------



## Bigglenn (Apr 7, 2019)

Glad to hear about the second lab venture coming along. ALWAYS helpful to get / have supporting data.

I was wondering what the hold up was with the other sample results. I've been burning through my primo and praying it's legit. LOL :sFun_hailtheking:

At any rate.... thanks for y'all's hard work


----------



## MuscleMoose (Apr 13, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Buck and Bio are setting up to vet the new lab now.
> So samples should be flying shortly.
> Then we will compare what we have with the current results and post everything to the members.
> 
> Please bare with us as this has to be thorough to benefit both the source and the member.



have the samples been sent out yet to be retested by the new lab?


----------



## Bigglenn (Apr 14, 2019)

I was wondering, if possible, could you guys post the other results that you have? Whether they are good or bad. 

Here is my reasoning by asking, even though we are waiting on future results to verify preceding ones, it would be nice to have some info, and then base our further usage of compounds off the preliminary numbers / findings. 

And although if we didn't have this testing available, i would have to blindly go off of feel and or labmax results, but at the end of the day, we do have this testing, and hearing that some other results have come in, has me scratching my head as to what they may be. Good or bad.


----------



## janoshik (Apr 21, 2019)

Good, so all sorted out. 

Cheers


----------



## K1 (Apr 21, 2019)

I deleted the posts...The Admin stated there would be a thread posted along with ALL results once everything is in place.

There was no need for this exchange today...And not on Easter!

Go enjoy your holiday everyone


----------



## Akamai (Apr 21, 2019)

K1 is as straightforward is it gets .  The problem of members questioning  him Buck or any of the other on the testing council... makes them not even want to perform the service, why waste their time?  IT IS A THANKLESS JOB.  

JANO you have to understand that anything that you do, or not do as it may be,  that makes members question the process makes people question them.  

Suspicion they certainly dont deserve!  

Ak


----------



## oldie59 (Apr 30, 2019)

'No good deed goes unpunished' is a sardonic commentary on the frequency with which acts of kindness backfire on those who offer them. In other words, those who help others are doomed to suffer as a result of their being helpful.


----------



## Sub7percent (May 15, 2019)

Hey all.  First off I want to say thank you for those on the service end of things.  Donating money is one thing but spending the time needed to get this testing done is a great service to the community.  

That said, another round of testing  ???

Happy to donate funds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdup2019 (May 20, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> The  tabs and raws should b at the Lab I will find out more today
> as far as the  oils
> I have  21 samples prep'ed and ready to  go
> I will hold off for a week as I am waitin for possibly a few more
> ...



When will the results for these be posted?


----------



## AnaSCI (May 20, 2019)

Alright it appears that we have run into several complications with the other lab we were attempting to vet.

I will make some time tonight or tomorrow morning to explain what we were attempting and the reasons.

After-which we will begin posting the results we do have and the retests that were done on some of those results.
We will continue as usual going forward.


----------



## Bigglenn (May 21, 2019)

AnaSCI said:


> Alright it appears that we have run into several complications with the other lab we were attempting to vet.
> 
> I will make some time tonight or tomorrow morning to explain what we were attempting and the reasons.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the update.


----------



## AnaSCI (May 21, 2019)

There were concerns brought to our attention from other forums regarding some testing that was done by Jano.
If Jano wishes he can address those but at this point it does not matter as quite a bit of time has been wasted.

We received some questions from members and sponsors regarding the testing and some of the results from this round.
In hopes of complete transparency we looked into using another lab to be able to assure members and sponsors that buck1973's present set up works best for what we are trying to do.

After too much back and forth with the lab, during the vetting process, or too little.
And the guys receiving next to no contact back from the lab as well as no phone calls answered or messages returned.
We have decided that we have to move forward as usual.

The members pay for the testing.
buck1973 donates his time to the testing.
The Forum will always address each concern to the best or our ability but in this industry options are limited, so we move forward with what we have and if anyone has any suggestions on anything regarding the testing you are more then free.
buck1973 has explained his procedures for the testing and I am sure he has no problem with addressing any questions or concerns.

But as of this week we will begin posting the results from the previous round.


----------



## MyNameIsJeff (May 24, 2019)

I have full confidence in the accuracy and reliability of janoshik's testing. Same goes for the handling of samples by racepicks, buck1973 and rajjin (and other trusted members/mods involved). The weakest link in the chain is probably when relatively unknown members send in vials. But given that they need to send in unopened, properly labelled vials, I don't see much room for irregularities there either. 
So if a source does not like the results, they better be specific about where the problems with the testing procedure are supposed to lie. From what I can see the procedure seem bullet-proof.


----------



## get it in ya (May 25, 2019)

MyNameIsJeff said:


> I have full confidence in the accuracy and reliability of janoshik's testing. Same goes for the handling of samples by racepicks, buck1973 and rajjin (and other trusted members/mods involved). The weakest link in the chain is probably when relatively unknown members send in vials. But given that they need to send in unopened, properly labelled vials, I don't see much room for irregularities there either.
> So if a source does not like the results, they better be specific about where the problems with the testing procedure are supposed to lie. From what I can see the procedure seem bullet-proof.
> 
> This surprises me coming from you. Bullet proof? Far far from bullet proof. But I don’t think there ever will be a bullet proof procedure but it can be done much better than this. Starting with members sending product is suspect! Then these oils are put in different vials by trusted members! Then sent to a lab that might be iffy from the rumors. That is far from bullet proof. No drama, just my opinion. I find it suspect


----------



## rAJJIN (May 25, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> MyNameIsJeff said:
> 
> 
> > I have full confidence in the accuracy and reliability of janoshik's testing. Same goes for the handling of samples by racepicks, buck1973 and rajjin (and other trusted members/mods involved). The weakest link in the chain is probably when relatively unknown members send in vials. But given that they need to send in unopened, properly labelled vials, I don't see much room for irregularities there either.
> ...


----------



## rAJJIN (May 25, 2019)

That quote was for get it in ya.
Not Jeff.


----------



## get it in ya (May 25, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> That quote was for get it in ya.
> Not Jeff.



Armchair quarterback? You know exactly what I mean so I won’t go back and forth, it won’t end well for me so I will be quiet. Have a great weekend


----------



## rAJJIN (May 25, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> Armchair quarterback? You know exactly what I mean so I won’t go back and forth, it won’t end well for me so I will be quiet. Have a great weekend





I have no idea what you mean and I want to hear it. Tell us how it can be done so much better.


----------



## genotec (May 25, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> MyNameIsJeff said:
> 
> 
> > I have full confidence in the accuracy and reliability of janoshik's testing. Same goes for the handling of samples by racepicks, buck1973 and rajjin (and other trusted members/mods involved). The weakest link in the chain is probably when relatively unknown members send in vials. But given that they need to send in unopened, properly labelled vials, I don't see much room for irregularities there either.
> ...


----------



## buck1973 (May 25, 2019)

genotec said:


> get it in ya said:
> 
> 
> > I already proposed 10x testing in original packaging, documented by fully accredited laboratory, i felt that everything was done to avoid it,i was told the lab is not replying while i saw the replies and convo myslef.
> ...


----------



## genotec (May 25, 2019)

buck1973 said:


> genotec said:
> 
> 
> > No Dramma just  facts and or a fact findin mission.
> ...


----------



## genotec (May 25, 2019)

"... have Mountains of yr Products available to me."
This sound almost like a threat bro, we get you either way geno


----------



## buck1973 (May 26, 2019)

genotec said:


> "... have Mountains of yr Products available to me."
> This sound almost like a threat bro, we get you either way geno



I want all results to b Good or xceptable. I never been out to get anyone and never have, the opposite is tru. I will go,out my way to assist in any way, its been done with everyone that has came to me. Retests, confirmations, complete new tests I have done it all. at xpenseses to the members and me personally. That offer goes to you to.
Dont add words to my statements. 
I been very fair, much more then was done to me behind the scenes.
There is a positive coming out of this and that is  you do alot of testin now with whom ever you choose so take this for wat it is worth I INTERRUPT THIS AS SOMEONE THAT CARES ABOUT THERE PRODUCT AND REPUTATION AND WANTS THERE PRODUCT TO B WHAT IT IS SUPPOSE TO B THERE IS NO OTHER REASON TO DO THAT AMOUNT OF TESTIN AND BEAR THOSE COSTS...  The reason I post that is so that the members and or cheerleaders do not take this xchange as a negative or a reason to beat a guy up to join in. 
A discussion or debate based on facts can only b productive.


----------



## scmtnboy (May 26, 2019)

Sending product in original packaging seems like an obviously bad way to make sure the lab is legit. Even mentioning what compounds are present gives the opportunity for lab to just guess the concentration.  I sent 3 samples completely blind to Jano.  Halo tabs, primo and a masteron blend.  He got all the compounds right and even let me know that both my halo tabs were all over dosed and not mixed correctly.  5mg tabs were all between 6-9mg.  I’m familiar with other board questioning his work.  After my dealing with him he seems totally solid.  I think there are clear reasons why someone would want to discredit his service.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sub7percent (May 26, 2019)

(Edit)


----------



## Sub7percent (May 26, 2019)

genotec;340550



I send bio all the details inc creditantials firend said:
			
		

> You’re only contributing to your own loss of credibility.   At least try to communicate professionally on a forum where all your customers are watching you.  I would stay away from your products on this basis alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR. BMJ (May 26, 2019)

Can somebody PM me the other forum questioning Jano's rep?


----------



## janoshik (May 26, 2019)

MR. BMJ said:


> Can somebody PM me the other forum questioning Jano's rep?



Just google my name.


----------



## genotec (May 26, 2019)

Sub7percent said:


> You’re only contributing to your own loss of credibility.   At least try to communicate professionally on a forum where all your customers are watching you.  I would stay away from your products on this basis alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By explaining how the process works?


----------



## Bigglenn (May 27, 2019)

So after reading about all this testing and the questions coming into play, and all the hands in the "cookie jar" that have to touch the samples, wouldn't an easy solution be, have Buck or raJinn, or what ever mods we trust, place orders anonymously then send those samples in for testing?? 

* Money is being raised for testing anyway, raise a lil more to cover sample costs, not enough raised, don't test then. 

* This takes the members (the buyer) outta the equation, one less thing for people to worry about. Or accuse us of, by trying to slander well established labs, by buying samples, emptying vials, and replacing with just oil. 

* By the mods buying anonymously that is less time the sample is traveling thru the mail system then = more security.

* if a bad test would occur by doing so this way, who then do we point the fingers at?? There's 3 options - the mods who bought the sample, the sponsor, or the testing agency.  And we all seem to be under the general consensus that Jano is legit, so now we are left with only two options.


----------



## buck1973 (May 27, 2019)

Bigglenn said:


> So after reading about all this testing and the questions coming into play, and all the hands in the "cookie jar" that have to touch the samples, wouldn't an easy solution be, have Buck or raJinn, or what ever mods we trust, place orders anonymously then send those samples in for testing??
> 
> * Money is being raised for testing anyway, raise a lil more to cover sample costs, not enough raised, don't test then.
> 
> ...


I do this and have so from the start 
This is not every sample but some I place the order.
the other donors of samples are looked at  and some are rejected. 
There is more to it then that but thats the basics.


----------



## get it in ya (May 28, 2019)

Bigglenn said:


> So after reading about all this testing and the questions coming into play, and all the hands in the "cookie jar" that have to touch the samples, wouldn't an easy solution be, have Buck or raJinn, or what ever mods we trust, place orders anonymously then send those samples in for testing??
> 
> * Money is being raised for testing anyway, raise a lil more to cover sample costs, not enough raised, don't test then.
> 
> ...



there has to be trust whoever is receiving these oils to be tested, i get that. i am not saying the members receiving these oils are sources but how do we know this? i sent samples for testing when this first started, does anyone know if i am a source for another lab but tampered with my samples i sent? i am not but who knows right. who is buck? none of us know truly who we are, we are all members(ghosts) in a way.  anyone of us could be a sponsor and 98 percent of us would not know the other is a source. the way the testing is being done could be the best way, i dont know. but i do not have great confidence in it


----------



## rAJJIN (May 28, 2019)

What the members who have doubts could do is test there stuff themselves.
Do not count on us or this project.....

Get it in ya,
How many samples can you share with us that you have sent it to be analyzed?

If your so in doubt or unhappy gfo of here.
Don’t waste your time reading what you have no confidence in.

Others, on the other hand,  are grateful.


----------



## get it in ya (May 28, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> What the members who have doubts could do is test there stuff themselves.
> Do not count on us or this project.....
> 
> Get it in ya,
> ...



I agree and your correct I will be silent and scram. Take care


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> What the members who have doubts could do is test there stuff themselves.
> Do not count on us or this project.....
> 
> Get it in ya,
> ...



I tell this to people all the time. Nothing to do with this testing project as it's just common sense. I am sure you guys have loads of people wanting x product tested and it can take time. Some may have to wait months or perhaps you can't fit their product on the list because there is a limit (budget). 

It's fairly cheap and easy these days to have something tested if they just send 1 vial themselves. It can also be done in approx 2 weeks total. As long as they trust the actual tester they are gtg. Lot's of guys are starting to do it themselves. I wrote this last week in Geno's thread as a guy was actually asking about our primo. I basically said if you are gonna buy loads of primo (expensive) or anything really get 1 vial tested so they know. I tell people all the time to get our products tested. Testing is only a good thing and if there is ever an issue it will get brought to light.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 28, 2019)

I want to add the one issue and this is common in the UK they have had a few dodgy testing facilities set up that didn't last very long. Offering testing for very cheap. I heard one was set up by university students probably doing it in their flat. So obviously use common sense if you ever do this and pick someone who has a track record.


----------



## squatster (May 28, 2019)

rAJJIN said:


> What the members who have doubts could do is test there stuff themselves.
> Do not count on us or this project.....
> 
> Get it in ya,
> ...



Thank you rajjin
I've been wanting to say that - but who am I


----------



## *Bio* (May 28, 2019)

get it in ya said:


> there has to be trust whoever is receiving these oils to be tested, i get that. i am not saying the members receiving these oils are sources but how do we know this? i sent samples for testing when this first started, does anyone know if i am a source for another lab but tampered with my samples i sent? i am not but who knows right. who is buck? none of us know truly who we are, we are all members(ghosts) in a way.  anyone of us could be a sponsor and 98 percent of us would not know the other is a source. the way the testing is being done could be the best way, i dont know. but i do not have great confidence in it



This is why we try to be selective with who donates gear.  You could keep coming up with scenarios but what's the point since it's speculation.  You are right when you say there has to be trust.  Sponsors support the forums, so why would anybody on this end purposely sabotage their product and possibly cause their business to tank and/or pull their advertising from the site.  That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## gogotren (May 28, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> This is why we try to be selective with who donates gear.  You could keep coming up with scenarios but what's the point since it's speculation.  You are right when you say there has to be trust.  Sponsors support the forums, so why would anybody on this end purposely sabotage their product and possibly cause their business to tank and/or pull their advertising from the site.  That doesn't make any sense.



On that note, another question arises. The forums do raise money for some individuals, sources, etc. *Will anybody involved, in any way please declare any possible conflicts of interest! * 

When a person on CNBC talks about a stock, they must disclose any possible connection.... They own it, consult for company or a competitor, etc.


----------



## montego (May 28, 2019)

Oh Jesus Christ. 

If you think the testing is bs just don't donate or look at the results.

Bunch of hole punching negative crap.


----------



## jdup2019 (May 29, 2019)

gogotren said:


> On that note, another question arises. The forums do raise money for some individuals, sources, etc. *Will anybody involved, in any way please declare any possible conflicts of interest! *
> 
> When a person on CNBC talks about a stock, they must disclose any possible connection.... They own it, consult for company or a competitor, etc.



Conflicts of interest?  All i see is 80% of test results showing UG labs suck.  They aren't doing a good job of manipulating anyone potential conflicts of interest.  All i use is IP for years and im gonna be hitting jano up to test personal use real soon.  havent seen ip results in a while and he has a new brewer cause his last one screwed him.  jano testing my next purchase will make me feel a lot better after seeing all these shit results posted.  and even the ones who have good results have had bad results mixed in here and there.  so looks like selective scamming taking place.


----------



## get it in ya (May 29, 2019)

jdup2019 said:


> Conflicts of interest?  All i see is 80% of test results showing UG labs suck.  They aren't doing a good job of manipulating anyone potential conflicts of interest.  All i use is IP for years and im gonna be hitting jano up to test personal use real soon.  havent seen ip results in a while and he has a new brewer cause his last one screwed him.  jano testing my next purchase will make me feel a lot better after seeing all these shit results posted.  and even the ones who have good results have had bad results mixed in here and there.  so looks like selective scamming taking place.



Lol


----------



## *Bio* (May 30, 2019)

gogotren said:


> On that note, another question arises. The forums do raise money for some individuals, sources, etc. *Will anybody involved, in any way please declare any possible conflicts of interest! *
> 
> When a person on CNBC talks about a stock, they must disclose any possible connection.... They own it, consult for company or a competitor, etc.



No conflict of interest!  We're testing as many Sponsors as possible and have reported inconsistencies on some of the biggest, oldest and well regarded Sponsors out there.  These Sponsors support the forums (PM & AnaSci).  If there were any funny business, common sense says it would be the other way around...showing results where 99% of the Sponsors are spot on.  Hopefully one day, due to the testing, Sponsors will be 99% spot on knowing that their product is going to be analyzed!

There will always be those that would rather believe the Sponsor when there's an inconsistency and so be it.  We do the testing, post the results and it's up to the individual what they do after that.


----------



## Nattydread (May 30, 2019)

For what it’s worth I have trust in buck and other mods helping with testing. I’ll go with whatever they think is the best plan. They have proved themselves to me by the danger they put themselves in doing this testing for us.


----------



## jdup2019 (May 30, 2019)

*Bio* said:


> No conflict of interest!  We're testing as many Sponsors as possible and have reported inconsistencies on some of the biggest, oldest and well regarded Sponsors out there.  These Sponsors support the forums (PM & AnaSci).  If there were any funny business, common sense says it would be the other way around...showing results where 99% of the Sponsors are spot on.  Hopefully one day, due to the testing, Sponsors will be 99% spot on knowing that their product is going to be analyzed!
> 
> There will always be those that would rather believe the Sponsor when there's an inconsistency and so be it.  We do the testing, post the results and it's up to the individual what they do after that.



:yeahthat: :action-smiley-033:


----------



## GearPro (Jul 2, 2019)

jdup2019 said:


> Conflicts of interest?  All i see is 80% of test results showing UG labs suck.  They aren't doing a good job of manipulating anyone potential conflicts of interest.  All i use is IP for years and im gonna be hitting jano up to test personal use real soon.  havent seen ip results in a while and he has a new brewer cause his last one screwed him.  jano testing my next purchase will make me feel a lot better after seeing all these shit results posted.  and even the ones who have good results have had bad results mixed in here and there.  so looks like selective scamming taking place.



Incorrect. Several of the sources here have impeccable records, GearPro included. Check the testing of our BioTech products, it simply doesn’t get any better or more consistent.


----------



## jdup2019 (Jul 2, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Incorrect. Several of the sources here have impeccable records, GearPro included. Check the testing of our BioTech products, it simply doesn’t get any better or more consistent.



it says 80% of sources.  i only see 3 or 4 sources with IMPECCABLE records.  Most others are way off or if they have any good results other products have been inconsistent.  so you fall in top 20%. congrats.


----------



## LTBB (Jul 3, 2019)

where can I find  any  for

Mao labs...I know a testosterone tested out low dosed..any more eq, deca,?
keytech
the growth clinic
Monster. esp gh kit?


----------



## *Bio* (Jul 3, 2019)

LTBB said:


> where can I find  any  for
> 
> Mao labs...I know a testosterone tested out low dosed..any more eq, deca,?
> keytech
> ...



You can contact buck1973, make a $25 minimum donation and gain access to the results.  You can also make a purchase through the Professional Muscle Store which will grant you access or you can make 25 quality posts here at AnaSci and gain access.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jul 3, 2019)

LTBB said:


> where can I find  any  for
> 
> Mao labs...I know a testosterone tested out low dosed..any more eq, deca,?
> keytech
> ...



Most if not all of those guys have been tested, so you will get a lot out of the testing results. Bio posted above already on what to do, but i'd like to put a little more emphasis on hopefully going with the option to send in funds...it's what keeps the testing going. Seriously, a 1 time $25 fee is a steal, and it helps things out. Obviously, there are other routes as noted by bio, and whatever you decide, thanks for coming by.


----------



## GearPro (Jul 5, 2019)

jdup2019 said:


> it says 80% of sources.  i only see 3 or 4 sources with IMPECCABLE records.  Most others are way off or if they have any good results other products have been inconsistent.  so you fall in top 20%. congrats.



Fair enough. It sounds like you understand what the solution to the problem is, though. Order from one of those sources that has always tested correctly. I would love for it to be us, but so long as you get a quality product from someone that you can be sure is what it was meant to be I’m happy for you, and that’s a win for all of us. 

Happy Training!


----------



## jdup2019 (Jul 5, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Fair enough. It sounds like you understand what the solution to the problem is, though. Order from one of those sources that has always tested correctly. I would love for it to be us, but so long as you get a quality product from someone that you can be sure is what it was meant to be I’m happy for you, and that’s a win for all of us.
> 
> Happy Training!



Im with you brotha.  I would only order from sources like yourself. Luckily my stockpile of current goodies im using over the next 8 months have all been tested so i know exactly what I'm taking.  But yes going forward i will only order from sources that have not had any hiccups with testing in the past or going forward.  And you are one of those sources that are on the list.  But I will say I would like to see these sources with impeccable testing do more tests this year cause its been a while for most of them.


----------



## squatster (Jul 5, 2019)

GearPro said:


> Fair enough. It sounds like you understand what the solution to the problem is, though. Order from one of those sources that has always tested correctly. I would love for it to be us, but so long as you get a quality product from someone that you can be sure is what it was meant to be I’m happy for you, and that’s a win for all of us.
> 
> Happy Training!


What would that sully guy say?
Gearpro is so nice


----------



## IRONFIST (Jul 6, 2019)

whos being tested in the coming round?


----------



## jdup2019 (Jul 7, 2019)

IRONFIST said:


> whos being tested in the coming round?



I think we're still waiting on more results from this past round.  I don't think they've all been posted up yet.


----------



## demons (Jul 7, 2019)

yep, I think there are a few more we're waiting on..




jdup2019 said:


> I think we're still waiting on more results from this past round.  I don't think they've all been posted up yet.


----------



## demons (Jul 7, 2019)

I've got a wide variety of gear in my stash willing to donate....just waiting to see what they're looking for the next round..




IRONFIST said:


> whos being tested in the coming round?


----------

